# jet jon builder?



## airbornemike (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok tin boaters, I've been obsessively researching the jet jon postings, watching the vids.....you get the picture. I was thinking about bumping my current rig up in hp, I'm running a 16×51 glass/Kevlar hull with a 30/20hp Johnson. I figure instead of moving to a 50/35 for $8000 and change why not look into a jet jon conversion and get the real speed and load carrying I want.
My question is are there any members or custom builders out there that have the experience and could take on a project like this? And no I am definitely not capable of attempting this at all. 
Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 3, 2014)

Location, location, location?

Honestly, I would not trust someone else to do a conversion like this. Nor do I think I would do it for someone else. 

Time vs. reward ratio is way off.

Liability raises it's ugly head way too high. 

Parts and serviceability as well.

It's a glass hull, do it your self with basic hand tools. The template is in all the cut and paste method threads that are on this forum.


----------



## airbornemike (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in Illinois, I got to believe there's some one that would consider it.


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358201#p358201 said:


> Ranchero50 » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]Location, location, location?
> 
> Honestly, I would not trust someone else to do a conversion like this. Nor do I think I would do it for someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Trust me, no one is going to consider it. For the amount of man-hours it takes to build a jet john, it's just too cost-prohibitive, for both sides. No one wants to pay that much to have something built, and no one wants to spend that many hours building something that they're not able to warranty, insure, etc. 

If jet john building were such a lucrative business, everybody and their brother would be doing it, like welding, pressure washing, and landscaping. I used to get a lot of inquiries about it, and get my hopes up about building boats like this. But after enough potential deals falling through because they don't like the price, I've learned to face reality and just tell people right up front that I can't and won't build a jetboat for them.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 5, 2014)

Oddly enough from what I've read, the market can't bear anyone making new I/B jet boats in smaller sizes. The economics of scale, emissions and certification are all against designing, building and bringing a smaller I/B hull to market.

In my area jets used to be pretty rare, but now about 75% of the trailered jon boats are running outboard jets. These hulls are always 17-18' with a console or stick steer.

I'm still a firm believer that a I/B jet is balanced better and will perform better than a tail dragger. I float over spots that they can't run at speed.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358391#p358391 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 13:15[/url]"]Oddly enough from what I've read, the market can't bear anyone making new I/B jet boats in smaller sizes. The economics of scale, emissions and certification are all against designing, building and bringing a smaller I/B hull to market.



Probably an intentional design into the boating market, just to keep people buying bigger rigs and spending more money. Compare this to New Zealand, where little 8 and 10 foot inboard jets are commonplace.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ranchero50 said:


> Oddly enough from what I've read, the market can't bear anyone making new I/B jet boats in smaller sizes. The economics of scale, emissions and certification are all against designing, building and bringing a smaller I/B hull to market.
> 
> In my area jets used to be pretty rare, but now about 75% of the trailered jon boats are running outboard jets. These hulls are always 17-18' with a console or stick steer.
> 
> I'm still a firm believer that a I/B jet is balanced better and will perform better than a tail dragger. I float over spots that they can't run at speed.


Still working on mine but with the pods it isn't a tail dragger. Not as much HP as yalls rigs but with 9 60# batteries to simulate weight of a passenger, gear and fuel it drafts less than 5" evenly bow to stern and 6" with my 220# butt on the rear platform. May not be quick or turn like its on rails but it will draft like I want it to when poling the flats. 
I really do like the idea of building a jet jon and have the utmost respect for you guys and your mad fab skills. When I get my shop finished and have my welding machines I will probably tinker with one.


----------



## airbornemike (Jul 6, 2014)

Found this outfit, solid reputation https://www.riverwildboats.com/index.html he's built a couple already.


----------



## RivrLivn (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes companies like Riverwild, JBM (Jet Boat of Montana) https://www.jetboatsofmontana.com/, and FireFish https://www.firefish.ca/boats.php will build you a new aluminum jet boat, but your looking and 30-40K minimum. The question you stated was finding someone to turn your glass boat into a jet jon. That's a whole different issue. Just go closer to home a get a River Pro https://www.riverpro-boats.com/.
As stated earlier, you can look up a number of threads on this site, and with some time and trial and error make the mod yourself.

If you do do something, be sure a post the project!!


----------



## airbornemike (Jul 6, 2014)

Guy runs a RP over on the Kankakee in my area, beautiful boat but not what I'm looking for. Bob at River Wild had one of his jet ski builds up for sale at 12 and some change, that right there is in my wheel house.


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358442#p358442 said:


> RivrLivn » Today, 06:15[/url]"]Yes companies like Riverwild, JBM (Jet Boat of Montana) https://www.jetboatsofmontana.com/, and FireFish https://www.firefish.ca/boats.php will build you a new aluminum jet boat, but your looking and 30-40K minimum. The question you stated was finding someone to turn your glass boat into a jet jon. That's a whole different issue. Just go closer to home a get a River Pro https://www.riverpro-boats.com/.
> As stated earlier, you can look up a number of threads on this site, and with some time and trial and error make the mod yourself.
> 
> If you do do something, be sure a post the project!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 6, 2014)

I am curious what the weight difference is between glass and aluminum?

Mine floats in 4" of water, 1.5" at the sides and it's pretty common to fish off mounds that the anchor line doesn't get wet when deployed. It's kind of the old saying, would you rather be strong or light, build heavy to absorb the hits or build light to float over them?


----------



## airbornemike (Jul 6, 2014)

This hull floats 3" to 4" fully loaded, it floats and slides like a drift boat but takes a wicked beating being a kevlar glass hull 16×51 @ 200lb https://toweemarine.com/rivermaster.html Are flows here in Illinois are more gravel bar than rock garden. There are a number of guides using them in rock strewn rivers. The owner and designer wanted to make a skiff that you could pole a flat one week, than float a smallmouth creek the next.


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358485#p358485 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 12:55[/url]"]I am curious what the weight difference is between glass and aluminum?
> 
> Mine floats in 4" of water, 1.5" at the sides and it's pretty common to fish off mounds that the anchor line doesn't get wet when deployed. It's kind of the old saying, would you rather be strong or light, build heavy to absorb the hits or build light to float over them?


----------



## fakirone (Jul 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358428#p358428 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 05 Jul 2014, 23:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Ranchero50 said:
> ...


 That is a great looking set up. Good job!


----------



## airbornemike (Jul 20, 2014)

Found a couple in my region https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/4544572172.html the only thing this one needs is a TM, looks like a solid build. This one looks a little rough https://toledo.craigslist.org/boa/4557234998.html

Both of these are easy driving distance for me, yeah!!


----------

